# Viper 5906



## windeecity (Jul 17, 2017)

Had chose this system for the remote start feature and the temperature readout. I had this installed in my Travato Winnebago on a 2017 Ram Promaster chassis. The temperature readings are 20-25 degrees higher than the actual cab itself, and need to have better temperature readings for the sake of my dogs. Installer said he placed the brain under the driver side behind the dash, all I get are temps ranging from 96 to 116 degrees, when actually it's a cool 72 with cab air on and three RV roof unit on. He acted like I was off my old grandma rocker when I said this seems wrong. Viper has not responded and I need to get this issue fixed. What could I do to get this fixed, installer doesn't seem to eaget to help me.


----------

